# Happy Christmas to all 650 owners.



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

and everyone else of course, lets hope we have a fully sorted new year with no more faults 8O .

i,am thinking of tracking the sun if febuary and may need some advise as i,am new to france and spain,any good tips for a first timer ?

anyway,have a great time and do drink and eat to much


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you Fridgeman,
I have now toured every country from Gibralta to Romania except Russia and Denmark and found that touring Europe can be easier than the UK. I do not prebook just go with a route, good map and list of places to stop and "play it by ear" If you get international access on your mobile you can ring ahead and check availability in busy spots but I do not like to be under pressure to have to get to a place by a certain date and like to be able to stay or go in a place when I want.

One thing I have not done is take the MH on the channel tunnel and will be doing that next year as my wife now uses the wheelchair and its a hastle on the ferry as you can not stop in the van. 

Has anyone done the Tunnel in the MH, can you stop in the van like you do in a car ?

Best Wishes all
650


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi 650, we drove to our place in hungary last year and went through the tunnel and yes its very easy, just drive onto the train [very large cars ] slip in at a angle untill your told to stop,off with the engine and do what you want to within reason for the duration,by the time you have had a marvell its time to get off !


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Surely there are more than 650 owners out there.

Whats wrong with all the rest of us??!!!!


To be serious for a second Happy Christmas and a prosperous New Year to you all (only 3 hours to 2008).


----------

